# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ατύχημα MSC Fantasia

## sea world

Den kserw ean sthn Ellada paixthke to akoloutho nautiko atyxhma...... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia4M0Z_nbVk

..........alla aksizei ton kopo na to parakolouthisete!!!

----------


## salto

τρομερο βιντεο ευχαριστουμε. :Sad:

----------


## vageliss23

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ως άσχετος της υπόθεσης;

Καταλαβαίνω ότι όταν δένει το καράβι, τα σκοινιά το συγκρατούν αν ο άνεμος ή τα ρεύματα θέλουν να το απομακρύνουν από το σημείο πρόσδεσης.

Τι γίνεται αν ο άνεμος σε σπρώχνει προς τον ντόκο; Υποθέτω ότι το να αφήσεις το καράβι να τρίβεται στα προστατευτικά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## El Greco

Stin Palma de Maiorca egine to atixima, oxi stin Ellada.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ως άσχετος της υπόθεσης;
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι όταν δένει το καράβι, τα σκοινιά το συγκρατούν αν ο άνεμος ή τα ρεύματα θέλουν να το απομακρύνουν από το σημείο πρόσδεσης.
> 
> Τι γίνεται αν ο άνεμος σε σπρώχνει προς τον ντόκο; Υποθέτω ότι το να αφήσεις το καράβι να τρίβεται στα προστατευτικά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.


Φίλε μου ο αέρας , βαπόρια τέτοιου μεγέθους δεν τα επηρεάζει όταν είναι δίπλα στον ντόκο .Μόνο τα μεγάλα κύματα , αλλά αυτά συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν στα λιμάνια .Μόνο  φουσκοθαλασσιά είναι αυτή που δημιουργεί προβλήματα , και εξαρτάτε από το λιμανι ,διότι το βαπόρι ακουμπά σε προστατεύτηκα μαξιλάρια ( μου διαφεύγει η ονομασία τους ) και το μόνο που γίνεται είναι να μαυρίζει την μπογιά στην μπάντα . 
Σε περιπτώσει όμως που τα πράγματα δίνουν πολύ δύσκολα , τυφώνες κτλ , τότε αφήνουν το λιμάνι και ανοίγονται στην ανοικτή θάλασσα , μέχρι να περάσει ο καιρός ..

----------


## starce

Distixos figane 3 bittes. Pos mporh na inai. Sto video fenetai poli kathara. Tora h MSC zhtai apo to limenarxio this Palma pos egine tetio pragma. To MSC Fantasia exi sthn plori mia zimia.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν είδα καλά μόνο οι κάβοι σπάνε!Δε νομίζω πως φεύγουν οι μπίντες!Είναι λίγο παρανοικό να συμβεί κάτι τετοιο!

----------


## starce

file kai ego pisteva h kavi. Kitaksa poles fores to video. Ondos fainaitai kati poy fevgi kai pagi sthn plori. Ego pisteva poy me th dinami h gassa pigai sthn plori. Ida mia foto me thn zimia. Kapios poy htan sto plio emathe afto poy egrapsa. Th na soy po file, kainoyrio plio, kainoyria kavi. Pos ginaitai??. Ego a po partimoy vlepo ena megalo lathos.: As klinanai thn megali skala kai na benan apo th kato porta kathefthga apo to molo.

----------


## Apostolos

Μελετώντας το βίντεο διαπιστώνει κάποιος ότι οι κάβοι "ξεκαπελώθηκαν" απο τις μπίντες! Αυτό πραγματικά πρώτη φορά το έχω δει! Ισως γι αυτό το πλάνο δίχνει αρχικά την μπίντα με τους κάβους θέλωντας να δίξει τον λάθος σχεδιασμό τους! Το θέμα ειναι τι έγινε μετά με το πλοιο...

----------


## sea world

> Μελετώντας το βίντεο διαπιστώνει κάποιος ότι οι κάβοι "ξεκαπελώθηκαν" απο τις μπίντες! Αυτό πραγματικά πρώτη φορά το έχω δει! Ισως γι αυτό το πλάνο δίχνει αρχικά την μπίντα με τους κάβους θέλωντας να δίξει τον λάθος σχεδιασμό τους! Το θέμα ειναι τι έγινε μετά με το πλοιο...


SYMFWNA ME THN ITALIKH THLEORASH, TO PLOIO PAREMEINE STO LIMANI GIA EPITHEWRHSH KAI ANAMENOTAN KAI EIDIKO KLIMAKIO THS ETAIREIAS PROS EPITHEWRHSH KAI APODWSH EYTHYNWN!!

----------


## Leo

Ψάχνοντας κι εγώ την αιτία κλείνω προς την μεριά του Απόστολου, αλλά έχω να σημειώσω κάτι που πρέπει να λάβετε υπόψη σας, αν θέλετε να κρίνεται σωστά και όχι επιφανειακά.

Σε αντίστοιχα συμβάντα, να γνωρίζετε ότι αν σπάσει, ξεκαπελώσει, λασκάρει *ένας* κάβος, συμβαίνει αυτό που είδατε στο βίντεο, δηλαδή άμεσα ακολοθούν οι άλλοι (αυτό είναι κανόνας). Με άλλα λόγια οι κάβοι πρέπει να είναι όλοι σένιοι για να αγαντάρουν μια δύσκολη κατάσταση από ισχυρές ριπές ανέμου. Αν ένας πάθει κάτι και κοπεί ή λασκάρει το ατύχημα είναι δεδομένο.... Δεν το σταματάει τίποτα, ενώ είδατε πόσο γρήγορα έγιναν όλα και πόσο εύκολα απομακρύνθηκε το κάραβι απο τον ντόκο. 

Τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε ξεφόρτωτα ποντοπόρα πλοία που επιρεάζονται από πλευρικούς ισχυρούς ανέμους. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία στε λιμάνι του Καναδά.

Εδώ ευτυχώς τα σπρίνγκς άντεξαν, λόγω διαφορετικής γωνίας και δεν είδαμε τα χειρότερα, όπως επίσης και ην κλίμακα αποτέλεσε ένα φρένο μέχρι που έσπασε, κρέμασε κλπ. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι κάβοι του πλοίου έφταιγαν, από ότι είδα, όσονα αφορά την αντοχή ή την ποιότητα/ποσότητα τους.

Δυό περιστατικά: 
Σε παρόμοιο περιστατικό το λιμάνι Chivitavecchia της Ιταλίας (το είδα σε βίνετο) έσπασαν κάβοι απο δυό θηρία κρουαζιερόπλοια και ευτυχώς τα κράτησαν ρυμουλκά, στο παραπέντε πριν πέσουν πάνω σε άλλα στον απέναντι ντόκο. 

Προσωπική εμπειρία (ήταν και ο Τράκμαν πσρών) στο Superfast XI πλαγιοδετημένο μπορστά στον Επιβατικό σταθμό της Πάτρας, είχε άνθρωπο πάνω στην Γέφυρα (δεξί φτερό) που το μάζευε με προπελάκι όταν άνοιγε απο την πίεση του ανέμου.

Τελειώνοντας έχω μείνει με την απορία αν μόνο ξεκαπελώθηκαν οι κάβοι ή έφυγαν και μπίντες ή γάντζοι μαζί?

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω μια εντύπωση οτι απλά ξεκαπέλωσαν οι κάβοι... Πιθανών λόγο του μεγάλου ύψους του ρεμέτζου η γωνία να ξεπέρασε του προβλεπόμενου...
Εμένα μου έχει τύχει απο την υπερβολική τάση που εφάρμοσε Ρυμουλκό (Αλεξάντερ 5 για να καταλάβετε δύναμη) να ξεκαπελώνονται και να πετάνε στον αέρα τα 8αρια πάνω απο την μπίντα πλοίου... Ίως να έπρεπε να βάλουν ποιό λογκάδους κάβους για να μειωθεί η Χ δύναμη και να αυξηθεί η Ψ

----------


## mastrokostas

Αποστολε ,εχω δει που βάζουν και δυο βόλτες στην μπιντα ,για να μην ξεκαπελώνει .

----------


## sylver23

υπαρχει και αυτο το βιντεο για οσους δεν το εχουν δει που εχει πιο καθαρη εικονα και επισης οποιος ξερει την γλωσσα ισως μπορει να μεταφρασει τι λεει ο παρουσιαστης των ειδησεων

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhnK1...eature=related

στο βιντεο στην αρχη του θεματος το πλανο το πρωτο, που δειχνει το πλοιο δεμενο, ειναι μαλλον απο την θεση που εδεσε μετα ή απο αλλη επισκεψη του εκει .
Αυτο φαινεται απο το βιντεο που επισυναπτω διοτι το ιδιο πλανο  το δειχνει στο τελος και περα απο αυτο το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο με την αριστερη μπαντα ,ενω εκει που σπαει ο καβος με την δεξια..

----------


## Apostolos

> Αποστολε ,εχω δει που βάζουν και δυο βόλτες στην μπιντα ,για να μην ξεκαπελώνει .


Η μπίντα ήταν ολόκληρη με 8αρια και όλα τα πέταγε στον αέρα...

----------


## Leo

O moastrokostas νομίζω μιλάει μπίντα ντόκου, ενώ ο Απόστολος για διπλή μπίντα πάνω στο πλοίο. Κανώ λάθος?

----------


## mastrokostas

> O moastrokostas νομίζω μιλάει μπίντα ντόκου, ενώ ο Απόστολος για διπλή μπίντα πάνω στο πλοίο. Κανώ λάθος?


Δυστυχώς  :Very Happy: για άλλη μια φορά δεν κάνεις λάθος!!! :Wink:

----------


## roussosf

> Den kserw ean sthn Ellada paixthke to akoloutho nautiko atyxhma...... 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia4M0Z_nbVk
> 
> ..........alla aksizei ton kopo na to parakolouthisete!!!


κατι δεν μου καθετε καλα στο βιντεο
ενω στην αρχη το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο με την αριστερη μπαντα ξαφνικα οταν σπανε-ξεκαπελωνονται οι καβοι το δειχνει οτι ειναι πλευρισμενο δεξια

----------


## roussosf

> κατι δεν μου καθετε καλα στο βιντεο
> ενω στην αρχη το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο με την αριστερη μπαντα ξαφνικα οταν σπανε-ξεκαπελωνονται οι καβοι το δειχνει οτι ειναι πλευρισμενο δεξια


γραψτε λαθος στο βιντεο του sylver23 μου λυθηκε η απορια

----------


## george123

Επειδή προφανώς το δείχνουν από προηγούμενη λήψη.

----------


## BULKERMAN

ειδα το βιντεο ολοκληρο και παρατηρησα το εξης:στο 0:27 δευτερολεπτο κοιταχτε πως εφυγε η μπιντα ολοκληρη και τι ζημια εκανε στην πλωρη και ακολουθως με τι δυναμη επεσε στη θαλασσα.

----------


## starce

Poy espase i mpita to emathai enas filos poy htane sto plio meta poles erothishs sto pliroma, an espage mono o kavos dhen tha ipirxai tetia zimia,me olh thn dinami poy exi o kavos otan spagi. Hparxoyn photos me ti zimia poy epathe shn plori. Gia ligo dhen tripisai. Disthxos dhen mporo na postaro sto forum giati dhen inai diakiamoy. An kapios filos theli, mporo na thn stilo meso email.
Raimondo

----------


## sea world

> υπαρχει και αυτο το βιντεο για οσους δεν το εχουν δει που εχει πιο καθαρη εικονα και επισης οποιος ξερει την γλωσσα ισως μπορει να μεταφρασει τι λεει ο παρουσιαστης των ειδησεων


TO VIDEAKI POY PARA8ETEIS FILE sylver23 DEN EINAI ALLO APO TO ORIGINAL POU EBALA :Wink:  MONO POU TO PHRAN TA ISPANIKA MME KAI TO PAROUSIASAN ME SXOLIASMO STH GLWSSA TOUS-KATI POU EGINE KAI STHN ITALIA!
ANYWAY! GYRIZONTAS OI EPIBATES TOY _Msc FANTASIA_ STHN ITALIA, TA MME EIXAN FILOKSENOUMENO AYTON POU TRABHKSE TO VIDEO KAI DHLWSE OTI EKEINH THN WRA PERNAGAN APO ELEGXO GIA NA EPIBHBASTOUN STO PLOIO KAI BLEPONTAS NA SYMBAINEI AYTO TO SYMBAN, KANEIS DEN TO PISTEYE! HTAN SAN NA STAMATHSE O XRONOS!!

LEPTOMEREIA: AKOUGETAI TO ONOMA SIMON STO VIDEO, OPOU SYMFWNA ME TIS DHLWSEIS TWN EPIBATWN,HTAN O SECURITAS POY KATHOTAN STHN EISODO THS FYSOUNAS KI EKOPSE AMESA THN EPIBIBASH TWN EPIBATWN STO PLOIO, KA8WS EIXAN EPISTREPSEI 2 PULLMAN ME TOYRISTES EKEINH THN WRA APO THN EKDROMH TOYS, ME APOTELESMA NA BRETHOUN STHN THALASSA MONO 5 ATOMA POU EIXAN THN ATYXIA NA BRISKONTE STH FYSOUNA EKEINH THN STIGMH!

----------


## sylver23

ναι φίλε το ξερω απλα νομιζω οτι εχει καλυτερη ποιοτητα (ασχετα που ειναι το ιδιο) και περα απο αυτο επειδη λεει το συμβαν ο παρουσιαστης ,αμα ηξερε καποιος την γλωσσα μπορει να μας λυνονταν αποριες. :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> γραψτε λαθος στο βιντεο του sylver23 μου λυθηκε η απορια


Με μια προσεχτικη παρατηρηση της εικονας φαινεται να σπανε οι δεστρες του προβλητα (μπιντες) η πρωτη φαινεται να πεφτει στη θαλασσα,ενω η δευτερη η πλωρια πεφτει πρωτα στο πλοιο (κορακι) και μετα στο νερο.
Δυστηχως εκει που ειναι τοποθετημενες οι μπιντες -ακρη του ντοκου- σε σχεση με τη γωνια που δημιουργειται απο το υψος του ρεμετζου της πλωρης, εχει ως αποτελεσμα οι καβοι καλουν περισσοτερο καθετα παρα προς την  πλευρα που δεχεται τις πιεσεις του ανεμου.
Δεν φανταζομαι να επιρρηψει κανεις ευθυνες στο πληρωμα αφου το πλοιο εχει δωσει αρκετα σχοινια (καινουρια)εξω , ενω αν κρινει κανεις απο την ταχυτητα που συνεβη το γεγονος οι αντιδρασεις πχ BowThruster δεν θα μπορουσε να αποσοβισει την καταληξη παρα μονο αν ηταν σε sby mode με αξιωματικο στην βαρδιολα σε ετοιμοτητα.

----------


## Leo

> Με μια προσεχτικη παρατηρηση της εικονας φαινεται να σπανε οι δεστρες του προβλητα (μπιντες) η πρωτη φαινεται να πεφτει στη θαλασσα,*ενω η δευτερη η πλωρια πεφτει πρωτα στο πλοιο (κορακι) και μετα στο νερο*.
> Δυστηχως εκει που ειναι τοποθετημενες οι μπιντες -ακρη του ντοκου- σε σχεση με τη γωνια που δημιουργειται απο το υψος του ρεμετζου της πλωρης, εχει ως αποτελεσμα οι καβοι καλουν περισσοτερο καθετα παρα προς την πλευρα που δεχεται τις πιεσεις του ανεμου.
> Δεν φανταζομαι να επιρρηψει κανεις ευθυνες στο πληρωμα αφου το πλοιο εχει δωσει αρκετα σχοινια (καινουρια)εξω , ενω αν κρινει κανεις απο την ταχυτητα που συνεβη το γεγονος οι αντιδρασεις πχ BowThruster δεν θα μπορουσε να αποσοβισει την καταληξη παρα μονο αν ηταν σε sby mode με αξιωματικο στην βαρδιολα σε ετοιμοτητα.


Εμπεριστατομένο το σχόλιο σου φίλε AegeanIslands για το οποίο και σε ευχαριστούμε.  Όσον αφορά το χτύπημα της μπίντας στο κοράκι είναι σωστό και το έχω ψάξει βαθύτερα. 

Το ότι δεν ευθύνεται το πλήρωμα είναι σαφές, αλλά όταν μπλέξεις με λιμεναρχεία άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ο όρος unsafe port (γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται) αποδεικνύεται δύσκολα και ο κλήρος πέφτει στον "γενναίο"... οε οεε οε οεεε. 

Θα χαρώ πολύ να παρακολουθήσουμε αυτό το θέμα όσον αφορά τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών και τον καταμερισμό ευθυνών.

----------

